# Cheat Sheets



## Krakosky

I'm planning on taking the exam (MD depth) in April. I was wondering if anyone is planning on making cheat sheets in addition to tabbing the MERM? By cheat sheets I am referring to a page of equations, constants etc for quick lookup. I was planning to do this by topic (fluids/thermo, HVAC, MD) but want to know if it's even worth it first.

Also, for anyone taking the MD depth, do you feel that the info contained in the MERM for fluids/thermo and HVAC is sufficient and no other references are needed? In terms of references I currently have MERM, Shigley and the ASME steam tables.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## tmacier

Krakosky said:


> I'm planning on taking the exam (MD depth) in April. I was wondering if anyone is planning on making cheat sheets in addition to tabbing the MERM? By cheat sheets I am referring to a page of equations, constants etc for quick lookup. I was planning to do this by topic (fluids/thermo, HVAC, MD) but want to know if it's even worth it first.


I developed a goto page of formulas that was very very very useful.

It had the formula and then below it I worked the problem cancelling units.

All of this in very fine print and on one page. I still look to referance it today.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## navyasw02

I thought about doing that, but I found it to be more time consuming than it was worth. I tabbed specific pages with constants, material properties, and formulas that I knew I'd need from doing sample problems and that was more than adequate.


----------



## jamiecta

For the morning/general, I tabbed the heck out of my MERM - color coded tabs based on the subject matter:

-Fluids

-Thermo &amp; Power Cycles

-HVAC

-Heat Transfer

-Materials and Statics

-Dynamics

-Electrical &amp; Econ &amp; Miscellaneous

Because I am HVAC-R depth, and the MERM unfortunately doesn't do a good job of covering HVAC if you are an HVAC-R depth, I tabbed all 4 major ASHRAE books, but I did also make a 25 page "cheat book" with all the formulas and charts etc. that I use regularly specifically relating to HVAC. It took me awhile to do but it was definitely worth it. When I took my practice test the other week, I used my own little "cheat book" for about 35 out of 40 problems and didn't even have to crack any other reference except for the other handful of (~5) problems.


----------



## wongdaisiu

I made a cheat sheet of final equations with IP units. For example, Bernoulli's equation, but with pressure given in psi, and the pressure loss in feet. A pain if you have to do the conversions every time. Remember, you can't bring in a separate sheet, so I put mine in a separate composition notebook so the page doesn't rip out. You paid close to a thousand dollars for this (exam, study materials, and for me late nights at Starbucks)...don't fret over two dollars if it has a reasonable chance to help you pass.

Good luck.


----------



## jamiecta

Yep. I took all my cheat sheets and made by "cheat book" by getting it spiral bound at Kinkos for like $2.


----------



## Shaggy

I did have a book of cheat sheets and additional reference pages (photocopies of AISC Beam Tables). The cheat sheets were originally created while in college... I used them while doing sample problems. Whatever method you use during prep should be maintained during exam.


----------



## RLWmeTF

I passed the T/F portion in April. I had a few pages of equations and conversions for quick reference. I found these equations useful. I tried to keep it somewhat brief with items that I used often while solvng practice problems. Anything that you do that improves efficiency during the test is beneficial.


----------



## Krakosky

I've actually been using my FE reference manual a lot when solving problems. The only downside is it only has the SI version of the equations. But that's basically what I was looking to create; a condensed version of important equations and info.


----------



## WV_Boiler

I had a copy of the index in a separate binder throughout my entire study schedule. It is alphabetically tabbed and I found it to be fast and efficient. I had over 300 hours of studying and your tabs (including your appendix &amp; index tabs) need to be in as early as possible so you can get used to working with them during all the problems you are going to solve.


----------



## wongdaisiu

Be careful of the FE reference manual. That book was not one of the references that I could use in the PE exam. Maybe it's different in other states, but IL, that is a no-no.


----------



## DS58

It is different in other states...in IL it seems like all the good stuff is a no-no!


----------



## xps

what is a "cheat" sheets? Is it allowed inside the examination room? How about in NYS?

thanks


----------



## WV_Boiler

cheat sheets = your own notes in focused areas. like a crib sheet in college, these guys are just talking about making a custom crib book


----------



## xps

it's handwritten formula and to put it on the binder? is that the cheat sheet that can bring inside the examination room? is it allowed here at NY? thanks!


----------



## Coastal Engineer

As others have stated, it varies state to state. In South Carolina, people appeared to have hand written notes bound together. I took the MD depth in the afternoon and really only needed the MERM, Shigley, and Marks books. In the AM, I found it useful to use my old Thermo book (Shapiro) from college just because I knew where everything was in it and I was used to using the tables quickly. I also took a Durco pump book (the little green books) and that was usefull for three problems I had in April 2011. You never know what might be useful.


----------

